# Amazon Daily Deal April 1 - Sony NEX-F3K



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

excellent camera! thanks for sharingtry this link as the goldbox link above doesnt work


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a pretty sweet camera!


----------

